

New Cognitive Training Study Takes on the Critics - tokenadult
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/beautiful-minds/2013/10/09/new-cognitive-training-study-takes-on-the-critics/

======
charlieflowers
I want to see some intelligent discussion here! When I read the article, the
first thing I did was to come to Hacker News to find the discussion.

So, anyone? :)

